# West Monroe, LA, Max, 6 yrs m liver, friendly, o/s, video!



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | West Monroe, LA | Max & Marli

















  

* Max & Marli
*
*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in West Monroe, LA *

Large • Adult • Female 
















 
THE CONTROL # FOR THIS DOG IS 3152-3153. Hi there...we are beautiful Shepherds but our previous didn't care for us all that well so we definitely need a trip to the vet after we are adopted. We are skinny but very sweet. Max is the male in the front of the dogloo and is about 6 years old. Marli is about 3 years old and didn't even have a name until she came to the shelter. The owner didn't bother naming her but she deserves a name and Marli fits her great. Please consider one of us for your family. 

Max & Marli's Contact Info *Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter*, West Monroe, LA 


318-323-4032
 Email Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
See more pets from Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter's Web site.
 --------------------------------------------------------------
Please do not call the shelter just to find out whether he is still available as there are only two employees taking care of too many animals. If seriously interested in non-local rescue or adoption, please email the shelter and a very knowledgeable volunteer will respond. Thank you for looking!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

We offered to pull all 3 dogs (Moose, Max, and Marli) and are working with Christy Primm (the wonderful woman who does all of the video footage and volunteers at this shelter) to make sure all 3 dogs make it to safety. 

Will keep you all posted ;-)We have worked with this shelter several times before and they do all they can for their dogs.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

These 2 are on hold for us. They are definitely coming to us and we are working on getting him to a vet as we speak  on to better things for these dogs.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

marked adopted


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

both were adopted?


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Christy, Alisa, and SGSR! I am so glad Max and Marli are both safe and are getting the vet care they'll need.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!! happy ending! now for part two of finding LOVING permanent homes for them. good luck guys!!!


----------

